# Blackadder goes forth...



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I thought some of you guys might like to see this....
We all drool over the foreign exotics, so how about a British born and bred exotic...
Blackadder 
I'm waiting for the weather to break and planning a trip out to get some pics of the *forest* adders.... Don't worry I have a very good zoom lens... LOL


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

article said:


> "...Britain’s only poisonous species.."



Arrrggghhh!!! :whip:


lol, beautiful snake though, I would love to see an Adder in the wild (something I am working on, I live in the wrong place though!), a melanistic one would be an awesome find... I would name it Edmund!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooooo very nice...


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

OOO!!!
I LOVE The Forest of Dean!!

I used to go there when I was in primary school to a place called PuzzleWood... I should really find out if it is still open and visit...

ANYHOO!!

A beautiful Snake!

If you do get some photos of it after you have stalked it with your long zoom- I would Really like to see them!!

Good Luck!!

xXx


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Black adders aint that uncommon!

I've sen much nicer!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Graeme's right, Black adders are fairly common on some sites, and indeed nicer ones.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Graeme's right, Black adders are fairly common on some sites, and indeed nicer ones.


Fancy seeing you here . Had a melanistic berus on last Sundays herps cons task here in the Purbecks. Agreed, nothing unusual, certainly not rare - but stunning nevertheless - i'll never forget spotting my first one in the New Forest (and no, that wasn't at Martin Noble's outdoor reptilary i might add ). Have you got out lately and seen any of the 'locals' mate?, Al


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I expect to see one when ever I am looking.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Dad, I think you mean I have the very nice Zoom lens...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Problem with that one in the article is its not a very nice one.

May so called black adders have white labials etc.

In 30 years I've only seen a handful of true Black Adders i.e nothing but deepest black all over! 

Now they are something special!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Alex  Good to see you mate.
Nice to hear you've been out and seen some herps . I went out this past Wednesday but it was a bit of a poor show to be honest. Just two subadult females. Saw lots of slowies and common lizards though.

Catch you on FB 

Al


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Saw quite a few Big Black Adders when I lived near Tenby West Wales a few years back. Impressive snakes.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw a gorgeous adult black Adder a couple of weeks ago at a location in The New Forest and it blew me away. It was the first one I'd ever seen.
Didn't expect to see one so when I did it was just awesome!
So where I saw one does that mean they might be common in that area?


----------

